# Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Erste Lizenzen verkauft.



## WaterShot (19. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Ich habe einen sehr interessanten Artikel über "Vakuum-Züge" (Vactrains) gefunden, deren Erforschung mittlerweile schon soweit vorangeschritten sein soll, dass bereits erste Lizenzen weltweit verkauft wurden. 
Diese Züge können theoretisch Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von 6.400 km/h erreichen und sollen in Zukunft die ganze Welt vernetzen.

Hier der ganze Artikel:
"Vactrains" ? Die Zukunft des Reisens?
(Quelle: bgr.com)

Ich denke das könnte auch hier manch einen interessieren. 

*EDIT:*
Hier noch der Wikipedia-Link zum Thema Vactrains.


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Hört sich dehr interessant an, danke für die News


----------



## Argead (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Schon Magnetschwebebahnen sind doch irre teuer. Wer soll denn bitte die Kosten für die Strecke zwischen US und EU bezahlen?? Alleine der nötige Tunnel wäre doch unbezahlbar.


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Argead schrieb:


> Schon Magnetschwebebahnen sind doch irre teuer. Wer soll denn bitte die Kosten für die Strecke zwischen US und EU bezahlen?? Alleine der nötige Tunnel wäre doch unbezahlbar.



Das glaube ich auch, überhaupt so wie es momentan mit den Finanzen aussieht.


----------



## robbe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Klar hört sich das klasse an, aber wie fast immer bei solchen tollen Erfindungen, haben wir heute sicher das erste und letzte Mal etwas davon gehört.


----------



## Xtreme RS (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Naja, wenn da was schief geht, haste aber deinen Spaß gehabt.

Aber wenns Läuft ist es bestimmt eine tolle Sache. Aber wie hält man ein Ausreichendes Wakum in der Röhre? Was passiert, wenn etwas undicht wird?

Das ganze birgt eine Menge Katastrophenpotenzial.


----------



## mrnils253 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Und dann auch noch der Wartungs Alptraum


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Luftwiederstand reduzieren in allen ehren, aber das ist so intelligent wie nen Tunnel durch den Erdkern.

Die Energie über solche Strecken zu transportieren/aufrecht zu erhalten ist schonmal ineffizient. So nen riesigen Tunnel zu bauen ist nicht unmöglich, aber gesetzt dem Fall, so ne Bahn hat nen Crash bei 6.400 Km/h, da bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Tunnel übrig und somit war's das. Thema Rettungswege bei nem kleineren Zwischenfall könnte zum Problem werden. 

Nicht unmöglich, sowas zu bauen, aber wird sich niemand drauf einlassen.


----------



## ReaCT (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Und wär braucht sowas? Wer sich sowas leisten kann, wird wohl kaum mit "Öffentlichen" Verkehrsmitteln ohne Schutz reisen, oder gleich mit dem Jet fliegen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Bei der Wirtschaftslage, wird eh keiner so schnell so eine Bahn bauen.
Vorallem müsste der Tunnel eine ziemlich Dicke Wand haben, dass sie nicht kaputtgemacht werden kann oder aus versehen kaputt geht.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Und wär braucht sowas? Wer sich sowas leisten kann, wird wohl kaum mit "Öffentlichen" Verkehrsmitteln ohne Schutz reisen, oder gleich mit dem Jet fliegen


 
Alles hat mal teuer angefangen


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Also die Idee ist ja schon ziemlich alt. Das Problem ist halt die Bewegung der Kontinentalplatten, Erdbeeben, Fischernetze, Uboote, Schiffsunglücke, Undichtichkeiten usw usw.

Ich weiß nicht, wer von euch Erfahrung mit Vakuumtechnik hat, aber das muss in den Dimensionen echt ein Albtraum sein, auch wenn man nur ein normales Vakuum und kein Hoch oder gar Ultra-Hochvakuum braucht.


----------



## Krabbat (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

"Bald möglich?"
Naja das halte ich dann doch für ein Gerücht, dass das bald möglich sein soll. 
Aber es ist interessant, was es alles so gibt.


----------



## WaterShot (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Krabbat schrieb:


> "Bald möglich?"
> Naja das halte ich dann doch für ein Gerücht, dass das bald möglich sein soll.
> Aber es ist interessant, was es alles so gibt.


 
Hast du den Artikel überhaupt durchgelesen? 
Scheinbar nicht. 

Ein weiterer großer Vorteil dieser "Bahn" wäre die hohe Umweltschonung (vom Bau mal abgesehen). 
Wann und wie es dann letztendlich umgesetzt wird steht noch in den Sternen. Aber es wurden bereits Lizenzen gekauft und viele Interessenten haben sich ebenfalls gemeldet. 
Das würde also eher ein multinationales Projekt werden.

Die Problematik mit der Verschiebung der Platten, Erdbeben usw soll angeblich durch eine Art flexible Stoßdämpfer gelöst werden. Zumindest war das der letzte Stand der Dinge den ich gehört hatte.
Mal schauen wie es dann in der Realität umgesetzt wird. Gearbeitet wird auf jeden Fall bereits an den Plänen und Konzepten.


----------



## fadade (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

wäre es nicht erstmal "einfacher" wenn die Röhre Luft beinhaltet und diese je nach Fahrtrichtung an der einen Seite rausgesogen wird? Ist dann zwar im Prinzip wieder nur ein normaler Zug, der mit "Wind" (Luftsog hier) angetrieben wird, aber sicher meilenweit einfacher zu realisieren!


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

In Europa nen riesigen Luftkompressor und in Amerika einen. Dann macht man nen Vakuum in die der Zug fährt und hinten haut man ordentlich Druckluft drauf, das ist intelligenter..

Gleichzeitig 2 das gleiche gedacht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Dann würds aber nicht ne stunde von NY nach London brauchen
Und was passiert wenn aus versehen mal ein Auto reinfährt? oder ein Baum draufkrscht?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Interessant.
Was aber genial wäre,wie die es beim Raumschiff Enterprise machen : *Beam me up, Scotty *


----------



## takan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

"bald möglich"
solche ideen sind utopien, die risiken liegen in anderen dimensionen als der praktische nutzen. 
bisher haben wir auch keine fliegenden autos 
und wie viel energie für sowas ineffizientes verschluckt wird, da is jedes flugzeug effizienter  obwohl ich eine gewisse abneigung gegenüber fossilien treibstoffen habe.


----------



## debalz (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Ich finds ne coole Idee, vor allem weils - jenseits aller Katastrophenszenarien und Finanzprobleme technisch machbar ist! Wär mal eine Herausforderung für unsere Ingenieure


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



takan schrieb:


> "bald möglich"
> solche ideen sind utopien, die risiken liegen in anderen dimensionen als der praktische nutzen.
> bisher haben wir auch keine fliegenden autos
> und wie viel energie für sowas ineffizientes verschluckt wird, da is jedes flugzeug effizienter  obwohl ich eine gewisse abneigung gegenüber fossilien treibstoffen habe.


 
Falsch  Autos mit FLügen die abheben können gibt es schon


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Falsch  Autos mit FLügen die abheben können gibt es schon



seit 30-40 Jahren sogar schon...


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Bevor sowas kommt wird es Flugreisen per Scramjet geben^^


----------



## OSche (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Korrigiert mich falsch ich mich irre, aber war es nicht so, dass man bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten einfach ohnmächtig wird ? Bzw, müsste man um auf die Geschwindigkeit, innerhalb des körperlich machbaren, zu beschleunigen fast 20 Minuten brauchen und dann bin ich noch nicht in Amerika, sondern nur auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Also fast 1778 Meter / Sekunde ?


----------



## Revenger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Ziemlich pfiffig den Luftwiderstand auf das Minimum reduzieren zu wollen um so der Reibung aus dem Weg zu gehen  . Aber ich finde, dass der Vakuumtunnelbau auf solchen riesen Entfernungen nicht realisierbar ist, da wie schon erwähnt das Risiko einfach viel zu hoch wäre. Und auf kurze Distanzen lohnt sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht, auch wenn es verlockend klingt von hier bis nach Berlin innerhalb parr Minuten anzukommen


----------



## FreezerX (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



BlackPredator schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich falsch ich mich irre, aber war es nicht so, dass man bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten einfach ohnmächtig wird ? Bzw, müsste man um auf die Geschwindigkeit, innerhalb des körperlich machbaren, zu beschleunigen fast 20 Minuten brauchen und dann bin ich noch nicht in Amerika, sondern nur auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
> Also fast 1778 Meter / Sekunde ?


 
Geschwindigkeit hält der Mensch unbegrenzt aus, da ohne Beschleunigung keine Kräfte wirken.
Das ist ideal betrachtet, ohne Reibung. 
Und 20m/s² (2g) Beschleunigung hält der menschliche Körper locker aus. Damit würde der Beschleunigungs- und Verzögerungsvorgang 90s dauern.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Revenger schrieb:


> Ziemlich pfiffig den Luftwiderstand auf das Minimum reduzieren zu wollen um so der Reibung aus dem Weg zu gehen  . Aber ich finde, dass der Vakuumtunnelbau auf solchen riesen Entfernungen nicht realisierbar ist, da wie schon erwähnt das Risiko einfach viel zu hoch wäre. Und auf kurze Distanzen lohnt sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht, auch wenn es verlockend klingt von hier bis nach Berlin innerhalb parr Minuten anzukommen


 
Ich glaube wir sind heutzutage soweit, so einen Tunnel zu realisieren, ein Risiko gibt es überall.


----------



## takan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Eckism schrieb:


> seit 30-40 Jahren sogar schon...


 
meine ja nicht die selbstgebauten oder uni "prototypen" 

bis es ottonormal kaufen kann meinte ich^^


----------



## nuclear (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



BlackPredator schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich falsch ich mich irre, aber war es nicht so, dass man bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten einfach ohnmächtig wird ? Bzw, müsste man um auf die Geschwindigkeit, innerhalb des körperlich machbaren, zu beschleunigen fast 20 Minuten brauchen und dann bin ich noch nicht in Amerika, sondern nur auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
> Also fast 1778 Meter / Sekunde ?



Wir bewegen uns auch gerade eben mit 107000 km/h um die Sonne. Wenn man nur das potential nutzen könnte^^. Ich Wär ja dafür, nen rießigen Generator auf der Sonne zu verankern und Kabel hierher zu verlegen. Das Konzept ist bei mir schon voll in der Planung .

Zweiter Vorteil: mit genug Bremsleistung wird das Jahr länger und wir haben mehr Zeit. Brauchen somit keinen Vakuumtunnel xD.



takan schrieb:


> meine ja nicht die selbstgebauten oder uni "prototypen"
> 
> bis es ottonormal kaufen kann meinte ich^^



Zu Sportwagenpreisen gibts die Dinger so viel ich weis schon. Das Problem ist halt nur nen geeigneten Landeplatz zu finden^^. 5 Km ausserhalb der Stadt auf ner Holperwiese mit Viehzaun-Fallen bringt recht wenig.


----------



## Kev95 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Welche Volumen an Luft müssen denn bitte aus diesem Tunnel gezogen werden?
Alleine die Pumpe(n) kostet vermutlich schon mehrere hundert Milliarden.

Was bestimmt auch nicht angenehm ist, wenn ein solcher Zug mal implodiert samt Fahrgästen.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



takan schrieb:


> meine ja nicht die selbstgebauten oder uni "prototypen"
> 
> bis es ottonormal kaufen kann meinte ich^^


 
Kann er ja braucht nur etwas mehr Geld


----------



## OSche (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit hält der Mensch unbegrenzt aus, da ohne Beschleunigung keine Kräfte wirken.
> Das ist ideal betrachtet, ohne Reibung.
> Und 20m/s² (2g) Beschleunigung hält der menschliche Körper locker aus. Damit würde der Beschleunigungs- und Verzögerungsvorgang 90s dauern.



Du gehst davon aus, das bei einer Röhre quer durch den Ozean keine Kurven und Steigungen/Senkungen in den Weg kommen könnten? Sry hab mich da nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt, deshalb meinte ich bei der Geschwindigkeit.

Mit 90 Sekunden hast du schon recht, durch pures Einsetzen kommt man da schon drauf, aber Schule ist schon sehr lange her und die sr-71 brauchte 10  Minuten um auf Mach 3 zukommen. 

Btw, bei 2 - 3 g Beschleunigung verliert man sein Farbsehen und einigen kommt bestimmt das Essen hoch.

Aber früher dachten die Leute ja auch die Eisenbahn sei so schnell, dass sie vom Teufel angetrieben wird und man die Geschwindigkeit nicht lange überleben könne 

BTW :
100 m / (1778 m/s) = 0,05624296962879640044994375703037s
s= (a/2)t²
=> a = 2s/t²
s = 1m
t = 0,05624296962879640044994375703037s
a = 35,56g 

bei 1m Steigung auf 100 m, bist du einem Autounfall nahe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Naja, wenn da was schief geht, haste aber deinen Spaß gehabt.
> 
> Aber wenns Läuft ist es bestimmt eine tolle Sache. Aber wie hält man ein Ausreichendes Wakum in der Röhre? Was passiert, wenn etwas undicht wird?
> 
> Das ganze birgt eine Menge Katastrophenpotenzial.



Dann wäre bei einem irgendwie die Luft raus.. Nette Idee und wie man sieht hatte schon jemand das Rad erfunden. Ich kann es mir auf so einer Strecke kaum vorstellen, allein schon den Aufwand den man betreiben müßte. Ich warte da doch lieber auf meine Teleporterkammer


----------



## onslaught (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Flaschenpost XXL  Die Röhre muss ja schon stabil sein wenn sie auf dem Meeresgrund liegt, innen Vakuum, aussen drücken +/-3000 m Wassersäule. Auf was gleitet der Zug ? magnetisch ? Wenn der Zug die Röhre abdichtet wird er vom Vakuum gesaugt, das dann nur vom Zielbahnhof her aufgebaut wird ? oder braucht der noch einen Antrieb ?

Bauen wir lieber die Enterprise.


----------



## Rizoma (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel überhaupt durchgelesen?
> Scheinbar nicht.
> 
> Ein weiterer großer Vorteil dieser "Bahn" wäre die hohe Umweltschonung (vom Bau mal abgesehen).
> ...



Also du widersprichst dich erst ist es bald möglich und dann oben das fett gedruckte 

BTT: ich gehe davon aus das dieses System niemals realisiert wird da ist das Beamen von der Enterprise noch wahrscheinlicher!


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Welche Volumen an Luft müssen denn bitte aus diesem Tunnel gezogen werden?
> Alleine die Pumpe(n) kostet vermutlich schon mehrere hundert Milliarden.
> 
> Was bestimmt auch nicht angenehm ist, wenn ein solcher Zug mal implodiert samt Fahrgästen.


Warum sollte das was implodieren??? Der Druck IM Zug ist höher als in der Röhre, da gibts nämlich ein Vakuum....

Du hast aber eh nur 1 Bar Unterschied, also wirklich nicht viel. Das ist lächerlich. Daher ist es auch SEHR SEHR SEHR viel einfach ins All zu fliegen, als in die Tiefsee. Im All musst du auch nur 1 bar aushalten, in der Tiefsee tausende bar.




onslaught schrieb:


> Flaschenpost XXL  Die Röhre muss ja schon stabil sein wenn sie auf dem Meeresgrund liegt, innen Vakuum, aussen drücken +/-3000 m Wassersäule. Auf was gleitet der Zug ? magnetisch ? Wenn der Zug die Röhre abdichtet wird er vom Vakuum gesaugt, das dann nur vom Zielbahnhof her aufgebaut wird ? oder braucht der noch einen Antrieb ?
> 
> Bauen wir lieber die Enterprise.


 Ne, die soll wenn dann schwimmend mit Seilen am Meeresboden verankert sein. Ansonsten hättest du nämlich wieder VIEL zu hohe Drücke, wärst VIEL zu empfindlich gegenüber Erdbeeben, Plattenverschiebung usw.

Wenn wäre die Röhre wohl maximal 100m unter der Meeresoberfläche, damit man halt die Schiffahrt wenn möglich nicht behindert, vom Wellengang nichts mitbekommt, und eben auf der anderen Seite nicht zu tief ist (btw. glaub waren eher sogar so 30-50m angedacht). DAs Problem sind aber noch immer die großen Traller mit ihren Schleppnetzen. Die währen dann noch immer eine Gefahr, genau wie Uboote halt auch.

Btw. sind die Kräfte durch die Meeresströmungen auch nicht zu unterschätzen bei so einem großen Bauwerk. Da verlangt es auch nach starken Verankerungen usw.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Der Unterschied zum Beamen ist, dass es technisch möglich wäre.
Ich halte zwar einen Transatlantiktunnel auch für unwahrscheinlich, aber ein innerchinesischer Tunnel wäre denkbar:
-> + Keine politischen Probleme
-> + Keine Umweltschutzvorschriften
-> + Möglicherweise der Wille, das ganze umzusetzten (und genug billige Arbeitskräfte)
-> - Teilweise fehlendes technisches Know-How
= Wäre denkbar. Die 10 Jahre halte ich aber für Marketinggewäsch.


----------



## King_Sony (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



> -> - Teilweise fehlendes technisches Know-How



Dafür gibt es dann ausländische Facharbeiter . Aber ich denke, dass ist alles eine Sache des Geldes und spätestens wenn kein Erdöl für Kerosin mehr da ist, brauchen wir eine Alternative.

LG Sony


----------



## WaterShot (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Also du widersprichst dich erst ist es bald möglich und dann oben das fett gedruckte


 
Nicht wirklich. Das "bald möglich?" ist zum einen eine Frage und zum Anderen bezieht es sich auf die heute bereits dafür gekauften Lizenzen und Interessensbekundungen diverser Staaten. 
Das zeigt ja, dass das über die erste Planungsphase bereits hinausgegangen ist und gemäß dem Artikel heisst es ja (ich zitiere): "Experten glauben, dass “Vactrains” innerhalb der nächsten zehn Jahre in Betrieb gehen könnten."

Da ich aber kein genaues Datum herauslesen konnte kam meine Aussage "Wann und wie es dann letztendlich umgesetzt wird steht noch in den Sternen". 
Ist doch kein Widerspruch.   Es soll innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre umsetzbar sein, aber es gibt noch kein genanntes Startdatum für erste Bau's.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Nur mal so an die Leute, die meinen man könne doch mit dem Zug die Röhre abdichten, und dann von hinten mit Pressluft arbeiten und oder von vorne mit Vakuum.

Man rechnet damit, das es mehree Monate dauert, bis das Vakuum aufgebaut ist bei so einem großen Tunnel, wenn er mal fertig ist... 

Ich glaub wir müssen darüber nicht weiter reden oder?


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Ich denke ja mittlerweile, das dass Geld was dieses Projekt kostet, besser in die Luftfahrt zu investieren wäre. Ob ich jetzt 1h mitm Zug oder 3stunden mitm flieger nach New York reise ist doch eig. latte außer das der Zug bestimmt um weiten mehr kosten würde. 

Dieses Projekt halte ich für Tot bevor es überhaupt angefangen hat  In der Luftfahrt liegt die Zukunft des schnellen reisens


----------



## Superwip (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Ich hab mal eine Doku darüber gesehen... wenn ich mich recht erinnere würde das ganze demnach ~10 Billiarden Euro kosten, man bräuchte außerdem alleine etwa 1 Milliarde Tonnen Stahl, was etwa der gesamten Weltjahresproduktion entspricht.

Entsprechend unrealistisch ist es, dass das Projekt in absehbarer Zukunft in Angriff genommen wird.



> Nur mal so an die Leute, die meinen man könne doch mit dem Zug die Röhre abdichten, und dann von hinten mit Pressluft arbeiten und oder von vorne mit Vakuum.



XL-Rohrpost?

Nein, der Zug wird eine Magnetschwebebahn, das Vakuum soll nur die Luftreibung verhindern und so höhere Geschwindigkeiten möglich machen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Bald möglich? Wohl weniger...

Besser in die Luftfahrt investieren oder Umwelt als son Müll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Mit der Luftfahrt bin ich mir nicht so sicher, manche Flughäfen haben ja jetzt schon zu kämpfen.  Eine schnelle Verbindung innerhalb des Landes könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen, aber in vielleicht zb 2 Std. um den Erdball müßte eigendlich nicht sein


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit der Luftfahrt bin ich mir nicht so sicher, manche Flughäfen haben ja jetzt schon zu kämpfen.  Eine schnelle Verbindung innerhalb des Landes könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen, aber in vielleicht zb 2 Std. um den Erdball müßte eigendlich nicht sein



Dachte da eher an Raumfahrt  (falsch formuliert )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dachte da eher an Raumfahrt  (falsch formuliert )



Da müßte man erstmal aufräumen bei dem ganzen Schrott der da umher irrt


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nur mal so an die Leute, die meinen man könne doch mit dem Zug die Röhre abdichten, und dann von hinten mit Pressluft arbeiten und oder von vorne mit Vakuum.
> 
> Man rechnet damit, das es mehree Monate dauert, bis das Vakuum aufgebaut ist bei so einem großen Tunnel, wenn er mal fertig ist...
> 
> Ich glaub wir müssen darüber nicht weiter reden oder?



Wo ein Wille, ist auch ein Weg, äh Riesenkompressor.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Superwip schrieb:


> XL-Rohrpost?
> 
> Nein, der Zug wird eine Magnetschwebebahn, das Vakuum soll nur die Luftreibung verhindern und so höhere Geschwindigkeiten möglich machen.


 Ich sag doch noch extra, die sollen sich das abschminken  Allein wegen der hohen Komprimierbarkeit der Luft funktioniert das nicht bei so großen und schweren Systemen. (Man muss ja abdichten, was zu Reibung führt, welche man ja eigentlich durch die Magnetschwebetechnik und das Vakuum eleminieren will....)

Also nochmals, ich wollte nur sagen, dass das Schwachsinn ist was hier einige schreiben bzgl "XL-Rohrpost" ...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da müßte man erstmal aufräumen bei dem ganzen Schrott der da umher irrt



stimmt, sogar das All müllen wir zu... wir wissen ja nichtmal obs eine Weltraumpolizei gibt (grüne Männchen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Vielleicht wird es ja mal lukrativ den Schrott wieder einzusammeln. Ich würds ja machen nur mein LKW hat Probleme mit der etwas unüblichen Steigung


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Man muß nicht immer alles so Ernst nehmen.

Bleibt einfach mit'n Arsch auf euren Kontinent und gut is...Obwohl, für mich wäre das Teil wirklich von Vorteil. Ich steig weder in nen Fliegen noch fahre ich Boot.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Also wenn das Vakuum gut genug ist muss man nur an die Bahnhöfe mit Strom versorgen, den Rest können Permanentmagnete erledigen. Aber ich bezweifle, dass man das Vakuum so gut hinbekommt.
Und mit Supraleitung sind wir auch noch nicht so weit, das kann man also auch vergessen.

Bevor so etwas realisiert werden kann (schon rein technisch) fliegen Flugzeuge noch schneller und umweltfreundlich. Siehe auch: ZEHST


----------



## Verminaard (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

So viele Gegner und Pessimisten gegen etwas Andere Technoligie.
Am besten wir kehren wieder zu Ochsenkarren zurueck 

Ohne verruecke Ideen gibts keinen Fortschritt.
Wenn's klappt is es doch gut.
Der Luftraum ist jetzt schon ueberfuellt. Da noch superschnelle Jets die dann auch ueberproportional viel Treibstoff brauchen ist auch nicht zukunftsfest.


----------



## ImNEW (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Und was ist wenn man Luft reinpumpt?


----------



## MiToKo (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Ich wäre dafür, erst mal innerhalb Europas Transrapid Strecken zu bauen, bevor man eine Solche zwischen der EU und USA baut, welche dann auch noch in ein Vakuum muss, da man sonst ja nicht schnell genug fahren kann. 
Die Idee hinter dem Projekt ist wirklich schon älter. Als ich vor ca. 5 Jahren bei der Transrapid Teststrecke war, haben die uns dort auch erzählt, dass man für eine noch größere Geschwindigkeit in Unterdruckröhren fahren müsste.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Der Transrapid ist Tod, ich hatte es nie verstanden das man der Technologie hier eine Chance gibt. Aber die werten Betonköpfe der Regierung schmeißen die Kohle ja lieber weg


----------



## Verminaard (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Was ist denn so schlecht an der Transrapidtechnologie?
ICE ist besser?


----------



## Andrej (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Hätte die Menschne immer daran gedacht,dass etwas passieren kann,dann wären wir nie in den Weltraum geflogen,nie den Mount Everest bestiegen usw.Jede neue Technologie vordert Opfer,so traurig das auch ist.

Ich weis,wo man das Geld herbekommt.Man steckt alle Bänker ins Gefängniss und Enteignet sie.
Ich glaube für das Geld wird man 10 Tunnel von Europa nach Amerika bauen können.


----------



## JellyAge (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

So schlecht finde ich die Idee gar nicht.
Die Anschaffungskosten  werden bestimmt enorm sein.
Aber wahrscheinlich effizienter als ein Flugzeug und der Zug geht mit Strom.
Ich denke es ist auch leiser wegen der sehr geringen Reibung.
Sollten wir bis dahin ein Wirtschaftsboom haben, könnten man sich das vielleicht leisten.


----------



## cubbi223 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Argead schrieb:


> Schon Magnetschwebebahnen sind doch irre teuer. Wer soll denn bitte die Kosten für die Strecke zwischen US und EU bezahlen?? Alleine der nötige Tunnel wäre doch unbezahlbar.



Das Größe Problem bzw Kosten Factor beim Betreiben solcher Anlage ist nicht die Wartung oder der Zug Selber.

Sondern Die Tatsauche das der tunnel zumindest vor dem Zug ein Vakuum enthält. Das sind paar Qubikmeter luft die das Weg sind.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



ImNEW schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man Luft reinpumpt?


 Das sind ein "paar" Kubikkilometer! Luft, die du das Zusammenpressen willst.... Dir ist schon klar, wie stark man Luft komprimieren kann... Das wäre technisch einfach vollkommener Schwachsinn. DU musst ja wirklich das Ding mit Luft dahinter komplett befüllen, sonst entspannt sich das wieder und Bremst den Zug ab... Ach ja und nach einmal den Zug Durchjagen haste dann gar kein Vakuum mehr vor ihm... Also musst du dei Luft vor dir auch noch komplett raus drücken in dem Fall..... Sehr schlechte Idee....

Da wärs wohl sogar Energieeffizienter, an den Zug paar Flügel dran zu pappen und das Ding dann per Flug rüber zu bringen...


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juni 2012)

Interessante Idee, aber ich halt sie für leider (noch) nicht realistisch umsetzbar.


----------



## Niza (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Die Idee ist nicht unbedingt schlecht.
Ich zietiere mal aus der News von BGR:
"...doch Experten glauben, dass “Vactrains” innerhalb der nächsten zehn Jahre in Betrieb gehen könnten..."

Also dann mal wieder 10 Jahre warten und dann schauen ob es was geworden ist.
Abwarten und Tee Trinken


Aber ich glaube nicht das wenn es vorhanden sein würde ein Ticket mal eben 100€ kosten würde für eine Reise nach Amerika.
Ich glaube eher das würde deutlich teurer so im 4 bis 5 stelligen bereich so eine Reise wenn nicht noch teurer.
Oder man wäre Testperson aber ich melde mich *nicht* freiwillig 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Naja, das ist eine langfristige Investition, die sich erst über die Laufzeit abbezahlen muss. Der Tunnel hält ja nicht nur nen Jahr oder so, sondern hoffentlich viel länger 

Zudem wird das auch subvenstioniert werden wie noch was, und es fahren natürlich sehr viele Züge dann hin und her, damit sich die Investitionskosten auf möglichst viele Gäste verteilt werden. Man wird aber schon schauen müssen.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

Da gabs vor Jahrenden schonmal einen Bericht drüber, kann ich mich noch ganz schwach dran erinnern^^ Damals wurde das so dargestellt das es insgesamt 4 Röhren geben sollte, 2 für die Züge im Vakuum, 1 Versorgungsschacht und 1 Rettungsschacht. Die Röhre sollte auch in Abschnitte unterteilt werden, also so ne Art Türen wollten die einbauen das, falls etwas passiert, der betroffene Bereich so schnell wie möglich mit Luft gefüllt werden kann und die Leute ausm Zug rauskönnen. Bringt natürlich nur was wenn der Zug selbst noch ansatzweise normal anhalten kann^^ Wie groß diese Abschnitte werden sollten weiß ich allerdings nimmer... aber bei 6.400 Km/h, also *1777,777[...]m/s* () könnte ich mir den Bremsweg doch etwas länger vorstellen xD


----------



## Rico-3000 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> .......
> Und was passiert wenn aus versehen mal ein Auto reinfährt? ......


 
dann machst du ein gesicht wie Will Smith in MiB 1 im tunnel wo er den roten knopf im auto drückt...


----------



## Koyote (20. Juni 2012)

Geile Idee aber viel zu teuer und gefährlich. Bis die Strecke gebaut ist, sind wir tot.

Und die ganze Welt kann da eh nicht vernetzt werden, Griechenland hat nur Geld für ne Modellbahn 

Aber vill. Könnte man so ja die Post machen, rohrpost 3000 - müssen die briefträger sich den Po nicht abfrieren....


----------



## ViP94 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

So was steht doch regelmäßig in so pseudo Wissenschaftszeitungen a la PM drin, oder?
Das mag auf dem Papier gehen, aber in der Praxis ist das nicht zu verwirklichen.
Auch ich hätte da ein wenig bedenken, in einen ewig langen Tunnel ohne Türen einzusteigen.
Da glabe ich, würde ich Angst bekommen.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich habe einen sehr interessanten Artikel über "Vakuum-Züge" (Vactrains) gefunden, deren Erforschung mittlerweile schon soweit vorangeschritten sein soll, dass bereits erste Lizenzen weltweit verkauft wurden.
> Diese Züge können theoretisch Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von 6.400 km/h erreichen und sollen in Zukunft die ganze Welt vernetzen.
> ...


Die Idee und Forschung hinter Vakuumzüge ist nicht neu.
Die Forschung ist eigentlich schon seit ewigkeiten so weit, dass es realisierbar ist.
Es handelt sich hierbei lediglich um einen Journalistischen Spätzünder. Die Schweiz etwa plant seit Jahren ein Untergrund-Vakuumzugnetzwerk zu haben.

Sorry aber man wird noch lange nicht mit 6k kmh im Zug reisen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*

"Bald möglich"? Wenn überhaupt, werden wir da noch mindestens ein halbes Jahrhundert drauf warten müssen, bis der erste Spatenstich getan wird. Und bis zur Jungfernfahrt kann mann nochmals locker 50 Jahre drauflegen - wenn nicht soagr noch mehr. WIR erleben DAS nicht mehr.
Abgesehen davon ist die Verbindung US-EU eh problematisch, soweit ich weiß, driften die beiden Kontinentalplatten mit mehreren Zentimetern pro Jahr auseinander...


----------



## Kubiac (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Welche Volumen an Luft müssen denn bitte aus diesem Tunnel gezogen werden?
> Alleine die Pumpe(n) kostet vermutlich schon mehrere hundert Milliarden.
> 
> Was bestimmt auch nicht angenehm ist, wenn ein solcher Zug mal implodiert samt Fahrgästen.


 
Der Tunnel könnte implodieren, da der Druck außen höher als im Tunnel ist.
Der Zug im Tunnel würde explodieren, da der Druck im Zug höher als im Tunnel ist.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (20. Juni 2012)

1Ticket = 1.000.000USD?
Der Tunnel müsste zudem extrem hohen Belastungen stand halten!
Da er sicher wen überhaupt nur unter Wasser gebaut werden kann! Muss er dem Wasser und dem negativen Druck wiederstehen! 
Schöne Idee fahren würde ich damit aber nicht! Lass mal bei 6,000km/h die Bremse versagen! 
Zudem der Zug muss ja von etwas in der Spur gehalten werden! Die Reibungskräfte wären so hoch bei 6k (km/H) das es verglühen würde! Schienen Rollen was auch immer es würde verbrennen!


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juni 2012)

Magnetschwebebahn....


----------



## Wavebreaker (20. Juni 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Da er sicher wen überhaupt nur unter Wasser gebaut werden kann!



Warum das denn?



> Muss er dem Wasser und dem negativen Druck wiederstehen!



Negativer Druck ... aha 



> Schöne Idee fahren würde ich damit aber nicht! Lass mal bei 6,000km/h die Bremse versagen!



Lass bei einem 12 km in der Luft fliegenden Flugzeug mal die Triebwerke versagen!



> Die Reibungskräfte wären so hoch bei 6k (km/H) das es verglühen würde! Schienen Rollen was auch immer es würde verbrennen!



Deswegen ja auch Magnet*schwebe*bahn ... 


Dass immer gleich so viele Leute gegen neue Ideen sind ...
Ohne neue, verrückte, geniale Ideen hätten wir nichts, von daher nicht so schnell mit einer "das klappt niemals"-Aussage bei der Hand sein.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (20. Juni 2012)

Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Warum das denn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schwetz nicht! Ich bin nicht dagegen! Ich finde es ja super! 
Aber von Groß D zur USA was ist dazwischen? Wasser? Sicher wird dir kein Land erlauben das Teil über dem Wasser zu bauen!



> Lass bei einem 12 km in der Luft fliegenden Flugzeug mal die Triebwerke versagen!


Das Flugzeug kann noch ein par km gleiten!


> Deswegen ja auch Magnet*schwebe*bahn ...


Lass mal den Strom ausfallen! Was machst den dann? """Warten Sie bitte wir schicken einen Serviestechniker zu Ihnen""" 




> Negativer Druck ... aha


 Vakuum ist = _Vakuum_ bezeichnet den Zustand eines Gases in einem Volumen bei einem *Druck*, der deutlich *geringer* ist als der Atmosphärendruck bei Normalbedingungen. Bei extrem niedrigem Absolutdruck spricht man von _Hochvakuum_.

Gehe ich nun vom Druck der Atmosphäre aus so ist dieser druck tiefer bzw. wen ich von 0 ausgehe ist es negativ!


----------



## Re4dt (20. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zwar kein Pessimist aber wenn ich den Titel schon lese.... 
An sich finde ich die Erfindung nicht Schlecht... ABER da treffen glaub erhebliche Probleme zu diesem Projekt.
An oberster stelle die Kosten  
Und falls das mal realisiert wird, erinnert mich leicht an die Concorde nach einem Vorfall war das Ding auch recht schnell wieder weg...


----------



## Wavebreaker (20. Juni 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Schwetz nicht! Ich bin nicht dagegen! Ich finde es ja super!
> Aber von Groß D zur USA was ist dazwischen? Wasser? Sicher wird dir kein Land erlauben das Teil über dem Wasser zu bauen!



1. Es wird "Schwätz nicht!" geschrieben.
2. Dann habe ich deine tendentiell positive Ansicht neben der ganzen Vernichtungskritik wohl nicht gesehen. Sorry.
3. Rate mal, warum wir mehr über das All als über die Tiefsee wissen? Genau, es ist verdammt tief! Und aus welchem Grund sollte irgendein Land was zu melden haben, wenn es um internationale Gewässer geht?




> Das Flugzeug kann noch ein par km gleiten!


Ok, dann befinden sich die Passagiere halt noch eine halbe Stunde in Panik und stürzen dann ab. Abgesehen davon gibt es genug Beispiele, was bei anderen, stinknormalen Verkehrsmitteln (Fahrrad, Auto, ...) schief gehen kann, also belassen wir es dabei, dass dieses Gegenargument "es könnte etwas schief gehen" universell für alles steht und nicht nur für neue Erfindungen.



> Lass mal den Strom ausfallen! Was machst den dann? """Warten Sie bitte wir schicken einen Serviestechniker zu Ihnen"""


Gleiches Spiel wie oben. Lass bei einem Bahnübergang den Strom ausfallen. Die Ampeln fallen aus und der Zug crashed in stehende Autos ...



> Vakuum ist = _Vakuum_ bezeichnet den Zustand eines Gases in einem Volumen bei einem *Druck*, der deutlich *geringer* ist als der Atmosphärendruck bei Normalbedingungen. Bei extrem niedrigem Absolutdruck spricht man von _Hochvakuum_.


Schön, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, sonst hätte ich es gepostet. Es gibt keinen negativen Druck. Entweder es ist Druck vorhanden oder halt nicht (Vakuum).


----------



## Monkster (20. Juni 2012)

Hört sich definitiv interessant an, aber wie schon so oft angesprochen wäre wohl letzen endes das Sicherheitsrisiko "derzeitig" noch zu hoch.
wie es dann allerdings in 10-20 Jahren aussieht ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache ^^
Die Technik hat in den letzen Jahren schon soo viele Sprünge gemacht wenn man das mal überlegt und auch kleine Schritte tragen täglich dazu bei.

wäre jedenfalls eine ziemlich coole Sache wenn die Möglichkeit bestehen könnte in so kurzer Zeit so enorme Stecken zurück legen zu können ^^
und wo wäre die Menschheit ohne Träumer~


----------



## CiSaR (20. Juni 2012)

Also die Idee ist ja nun doch recht alt und war vor Jahren schon im Gespräch.
Der technische Aufwand was das Vakuum angeht ist auch nicht so hoch wie hier viele denken. Etwas im 0,X Breich reicht ja bereits für einen luftleeren Raum und diesen geringen negativen Druck abzudichten ist nicht das Ding. Den Zug wird man dann sicherlich über Schleusen betreten.
Logo gibt es risiken aber hey ihr steigt doch auch in ein Flugzeug oder ins Auto und da sterben immer noch die meißten Menschen durch Fehler 
Im Artikel hab ich jetzt nix über Befestigung, Verlegung der Röhren oder so gelesen aber lassen wir mal die besagten 10 Jahre vergehen und auch die anderen Technologien wachsen und vllt wird das ganze dann einfach unter den Erdplatten gebaut und man kommt via Fahrstühle an die Oberfläche 
Das klingt jetzt sehr futuristisch aber das war der Fernseher auch mal^^


----------



## blackout24 (20. Juni 2012)

Popelt man in Loch in den Zug als Fahrer platzen alle Passagiere.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juni 2012)

Du vergisst dabei aber, das du NICHTS 100% abdichten kannst. Zumindest Helium findet immer seinen Weg rein. Dazu kommt noch die Diffusion, oder der Permeabilität von Stoffen, und du hast da abartig gewaltige Oberflächen. Das sollest du nicht unterschätzen, wieviel Luft da rein kommt.

Ist nen Luftballon/Fahrradschlauch usw dicht? Bei weitem nicht. Lass mal nen Luftballon paar Tage liegen, vor allem wenn Helium drin ist...

Die Mengen an Gas, die man raus bringen muss, auch wenn schon mal abgepumpt wurde, sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Welche Volumen an Luft müssen denn bitte aus diesem Tunnel gezogen werden?
> Alleine die Pumpe(n) kostet vermutlich schon mehrere hundert Milliarden.
> 
> Was bestimmt auch nicht angenehm ist, wenn ein solcher Zug mal implodiert samt Fahrgästen.


 
Ist auch nicht angenehm mit dem Flugzeug mit 1000 kmh auf dem Boden aufzuschellen oder  mit 180 kmh im Auto einen frontalen zu erleben.
Hundert Milliarden ist vielleicht in bisschen übertrieben und dennoch nicht so viel Geld als könnte es nicht investiert werden.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei aber, das du NICHTS 100%  abdichten kannst. Zumindest Helium findet immer seinen Weg rein. Dazu  kommt noch die Diffusion, oder der Permeabilität von Stoffen, und du  hast da abartig gewaltige Oberflächen. Das sollest du nicht  unterschätzen, wieviel Luft da rein kommt.
> 
> Ist nen  Luftballon/Fahrradschlauch usw dicht? Bei weitem nicht. Lass mal nen  Luftballon paar Tage liegen, vor allem wenn Helium drin ist...
> 
> Die Mengen an Gas, die man raus bringen muss, auch wenn schon mal abgepumpt wurde, sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


 

Also zumindest meine Autopneu's muss ich nicht alle tage pumpen und Luft abzupumpen müsste wohl auch nicht unmöglich zu realisieren sein. ^^

Wenn die Entwickler und Forscher alle so pessimistisch sein würden wären wir wohl noch Steinzeitmenschen.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juni 2012)

Vakuum ist halt so ne Sache. Ok, hier brauch es nur ein einfaches Vakuum und kein Hochvakuum, aber trotzdem ist das nicht ganz trivial. Sicher nicht unmöglich, aber auch nicht mal eben so gemacht. Die Gigantischen Dimensionen sind hier halt das Problem, vor allem weil du ja wahrscheinlich nur an den Enden abpumpen kannst. Und falls du auf der Strecke auch abpumpst, dann ist das auch nicht trivial und birgt auch Risiken z.B. Schifffahrt.

Man muss sich ja auch mal überlegen, dass da praktisch nen ganz schöner "Wind" entstehen kann, wenn man nur an den Enden abpumpt, einfach weil über die gesamte Strecke so viel Gas einströmt.

Ich hab schon mit Vakuumaufbauten gearbeitet, und es ist teilweise echt ein GRAUS, bis das alles ok ist. Ok, da gings um Hochvakuum, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber trotzdem. Die Dimensionen des Vakuums machen hier einfach das Problem.


----------



## CiSaR (20. Juni 2012)

Ist den jetzt im Wasser soviel Gas gelöst das das so ein riesen Problem wird?


----------



## NCphalon (20. Juni 2012)

Find ich auch mal ne interessante Frage, diffundiert auch unter Wasser Gas rein oder sickert Wasser rein oder is es da dichter als über Wasser?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

> Also zumindest meine Autopneu's muss ich nicht alle tage pumpen und Luft abzupumpen müsste wohl auch nicht unmöglich zu realisieren sein. ^^


Selbst dafür gibt es schon lange eine Lösung, nämlich Stickstoff


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Vakuum ist halt so ne Sache. Ok, hier brauch es nur ein einfaches Vakuum und kein Hochvakuum, aber trotzdem ist das nicht ganz trivial. Sicher nicht unmöglich, aber auch nicht mal eben so gemacht. Die Gigantischen Dimensionen sind hier halt das Problem, vor allem weil du ja wahrscheinlich nur an den Enden abpumpen kannst. Und falls du auf der Strecke auch abpumpst, dann ist das auch nicht trivial und birgt auch Risiken z.B. Schifffahrt.
> 
> Man muss sich ja auch mal überlegen, dass da praktisch nen ganz schöner "Wind" entstehen kann, wenn man nur an den Enden abpumpt, einfach weil über die gesamte Strecke so viel Gas einströmt.
> 
> Ich hab schon mit Vakuumaufbauten gearbeitet, und es ist teilweise echt ein GRAUS, bis das alles ok ist. Ok, da gings um Hochvakuum, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber trotzdem. Die Dimensionen des Vakuums machen hier einfach das Problem.


 
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es ein GRAUS war und dass ein Hochvakuum nicht leicht zu erzeugen ist.
Dennoch müsste es doch eine Lösung geben nicht an beiden "Enden" die Luft abzupumpen zu müssen sondern alle 1'000 Meter ein "dichtes" Absaugsystem (Ventilartig) installieren zu können. 
Wäre das nicht auch möglich? Durch zig solche Ablasseinrichtungen wäre evtl. auch der Ablassdruck nicht so hoch - was die Schifffahrt gefährden würde 
Interessant ist natürlich auch die Frage wie sich das unter Wasser evtl. sogar noch leichter realisieren liesse



> Bakterius
> 
> Selbst dafür gibt es schon lange eine Lösung, nämlich Stickstoff


Kannst du das etwas detaillierter erläutern ? würde mich interessieren..


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juni 2012)

Es ging ums Prinzip...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

hier kannst du es mal nachlesen, ich nutze es ja schon eine halbe Ewigkeit und der Luftverlust ist um ein vielfaches kleiner


----------



## ReaCT (20. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> hier kannst du es mal nachlesen, ich nutze es ja schon eine halbe Ewigkeit und der Luftverlust ist um ein vielfaches kleiner


  Ja zuerst für LKW gedacht, aufgrund der Brandgefahr bei (Chemie)Transporten. Jetzt gibts das auch schon für PKW's


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das Zeugs mittlerweile um die 12 Jahre in den Reifen. Aber ich glaube ich weiche zu weit vom Thema ab.

Ich würde bei Reisen den Seeweg vorziehen, ganz gemütlich


----------



## omega™ (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Die Problematik mit der Verschiebung der Platten, Erdbeben usw soll angeblich durch eine Art flexible Stoßdämpfer gelöst werden. Zumindest war das der letzte Stand der Dinge den ich gehört hatte.
> Mal schauen wie es dann in der Realität umgesetzt wird. Gearbeitet wird auf jeden Fall bereits an den Plänen und Konzepten.


 
Ich sag nur Akashi-Kaiky
Und das ist nicht die einzige Brücke zwischen zwei Kontinentalplatten.

//:

Auch ganz interessant, auch wenn es vom Thema ein wenig abweicht.

Ein Tunnel durch die Erde und ein überraschendes Ergebnis...


----------



## KarlCraz (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Argead schrieb:


> Schon Magnetschwebebahnen sind doch irre teuer. Wer soll denn bitte die Kosten für die Strecke zwischen US und EU bezahlen?? Alleine der nötige Tunnel wäre doch unbezahlbar.


 

Es wäre nach kurzer Zeit billiger als Fliegen wenn es denn von den Menschen akzeptiert wird mit 6000km/h in einer Röher am Meeresboden, fern ab jeder Rettung, zu fahren.
-Weniger "Treibstoff" verbrauch
-Und Europa und USA in 60min zu erreichen wäre ein Traum. Millionen von Menschen könnten in 0,nix die Kontinente wechseln. Ich behaupte das so viel viel viel mehr Menschen reisen würden. Es würde auch die Wirtschaftsbeziehung extrem ankurbeln.
-Frühs mal schnell in 60 min nach new york, 60 minuten später, wenn der Zug den auch auf dem Festland weitergeführt wird, in LA, ein paar Verträge unterzeichnen, sich ein Projekt vor Ort anschauen und zum Mittag wieder in Europa sein.
-In einem entsprechenden Zug könnte man auch locker mal 1000 Menschen auf einem Transportieren, das drückt den Preis auch nach unten.


----------



## DF_zwo (22. Juni 2012)

Interessant wie hier alle reden als wären sie Ingenieure und wüssten bescheid. Aber mal im Ernst, in Wirklichkeit hat *keiner* von euch auch nur im Geringsten eine Ahnung von diesem Projekt. Also redet doch nicht rum von wegen "ist nicht möglich, bla bla bla". Das wisst ihr garnicht!


----------



## optikboom (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von London nach New York in 60 Minuten - ohne Flugzeug. Bald möglich?*



Eckism schrieb:


> Luftwiederstand reduzieren in allen ehren, aber das ist so intelligent wie nen Tunnel durch den Erdkern.
> 
> Die Energie über solche Strecken zu transportieren/aufrecht zu erhalten ist schonmal ineffizient. So nen riesigen Tunnel zu bauen ist nicht unmöglich, aber gesetzt dem Fall, so ne Bahn hat nen Crash bei 6.400 Km/h, da bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Tunnel übrig und somit war's das. Thema Rettungswege bei nem kleineren Zwischenfall könnte zum Problem werden.
> 
> Nicht unmöglich, sowas zu bauen, aber wird sich niemand drauf einlassen.


 
Wieso sollte das mit der Energie zum Problem werden?
Ich meine, man kühlt die Stromschienen auf circa -273,28° herunter, und dann hast du Supraleiter, die den Strom ohne Verluste leiten.

Und bei nem Crash würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen, man wär ja eh sofort tot .
Ich glaub, die Röhren dicht zu halten, ist das Problem


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Juni 2012)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Interessant wie hier alle reden als wären sie Ingenieure und wüssten bescheid. Aber mal im Ernst, in Wirklichkeit hat *keiner* von euch auch nur im Geringsten eine Ahnung von diesem Projekt. Also redet doch nicht rum von wegen "ist nicht möglich, bla bla bla". Das wisst ihr garnicht!



Ja ich denke es sind halt alles hier "Mutmassungen" - klar hat hier keiner ne Ahnung von diesem Projekt oder kann dies gar beurteilung ob realisierbar oder nicht^^. Ich meine z.B. KarlCraz hat sich gerade mal eben im Kopf den Treibstoffverbrauch ausgerechnet und berechnet, dass mit dieser Technologie und diesen Zügen locker mal eben 1000 Menschen transportiert werden können. Gewichteinrechnung usw. alles eingeplant ^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juni 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das mit der Energie zum Problem werden?
> Ich meine, man kühlt die Stromschienen auf circa -273,28° herunter, und dann hast du Supraleiter, die den Strom ohne Verluste leiten.


 Keine Ahnung ob das Ironie war aber wenn du es schaffst die schienen unter den absoluten 0 Punkt zu kühlen ist dir der Nobelpreis sicher


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Juni 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das Ironie war aber wenn du es schaffst die schienen unter den absoluten 0 Punkt zu kühlen ist dir der Nobelpreis sicher


 
Einfach eine Kokü an beiden Enden der Schiene und fertig


----------



## debalz (25. Juni 2012)

Das Vactrain-Prinzip muss ja nicht gleich in eine transatlantische Strecke ausarten. Denkbar sind auch andere Verbindungen die nicht so aufwendig und lang sind - außerdem müssen ja nicht gleich Personen damit transportiert werden. Ich sehe immer noch Bedarf den Güterverkehr weiter zu denken. Ein blitzschneller Austausch von Waren innerhalb Europas durch solche Röhren, die von oder zu den zentralen Containerhäfen führen könnte ein Vorteil sein. Ich muss zumindest immer an das Rohrpostsystem denken das einen großen Betrieb vernetzt und Laufwege als auch Zeit einspart ....

edit: es muss ja auch nicht die komplette Röhre luftleer sein sondern nur der gerade benutzte Abschnitt, eine Art Schleusensystem etc...


----------



## -Cryptic- (28. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich denke auch für Güterverkehr wären diese Teile am sinnvollsten. Gerade leicht verderbliche Produkte oder in Sonderfällen vielleicht sogar gekühlte Organspenden die wegen zu langer Wegstrecke sonst gar nicht genutzt werden könnten.
Auf jeden Fall ne tolle Sache. 
Danke für die News!


----------

